# scorpions living in Kentucky



## Tcrazy (Apr 13, 2009)

Yesterday I went to my boyfriends house in Southern KY   about noon time we took a good hike near the rock quarey  near his property.  and suprised to see a scorpion sitting on a rock.    I was shocked  I did not know they cohibited in kentucky.   so I grabed my camera and took few pictures if it,  
The sp   is  The southern devil scorpion, Vejovis carolinianus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangriga (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice!
More pics?


----------



## Gracilis (Apr 14, 2009)

next time you see one catch it!! ill buy it from ya!


----------



## brandontmyers (Apr 16, 2009)

Agreed, I am looking for specimens to do some studies on. A few from Kentucky would be ideal.


----------



## winter_in_tears (Apr 17, 2009)

That is awesome how you took the photo of it in the wild! Good looking scorpion too. Is this one considered rare species?


----------



## SHOSKINS0034 (Mar 23, 2011)

I live in Burnside, KY and I find these scorpions in my house every year around spring and fall.


----------



## bioshock (Mar 23, 2011)

How come i live in virginia and have never seen a scorpion?? Heard they are in the southeastern part but im sure their in the southwest too.


----------



## Amelia (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/CritterFiles/casefile/relatives/scorpions/scorpion.htm


----------



## scorps (May 23, 2011)

I live in ky but I cant find them were i live, I keep looking though


----------



## Sarcastro (May 23, 2011)

Vejovis carolinianus
I see these guys all the time when I go to my uncle's place in KY. If you go hunting for them be very cautious or you'll pay the price and get tagged by a copper head like I did.


----------



## Tcrazy (May 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4eJeqtflZ8&feature=channel&list=UL

---------- Post added 05-13-2012 at 01:16 AM ----------

its been awhile since i went out looking for these scorpions. i am going in a few weeks down to the property in science hill cant wait. hope to find some people to come along with me.


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 13, 2012)

i wonder if scorpions will start popping up closer to the coast over time ... (due to climate change?)


----------



## Zman181 (May 13, 2012)

Tcrazy said:


> Yesterday I went to my boyfriends house in Southern KY   about noon time we took a good hike near the rock quarey  near his property.  and suprised to see a scorpion sitting on a rock.    I was shocked  I did not know they cohibited in kentucky.   so I grabed my camera and took few pictures if it,
> The sp   is  The southern devil scorpion, Vejovis carolinianus


Such a neat looking specimen.  I always think of how awesome it would be to photograph scorpions in the wild.   Vejovis carolinianus is on my wish list.


----------



## Tcrazy (May 13, 2012)

arachnidsrva said:


> i wonder if scorpions will start popping up closer to the coast over time ... (due to climate change?)


I dont think it would not be impossible.  it was a suprise when i found out that there are scorpions in ky and tenneessee it gave me a whole new perspective on looking for tarantulas. i dont think many people really look. i think it could be possible to find avic types. never know    i find these scorpions all over my property in science hill.


----------



## VaejovisCarolineanusSDS (Sep 28, 2017)

I live in Kentucky and have been looking for this species for a very long time but they just don't live near me and I can't ever get a ride to some locations where I've heard they ate common. I have found one in Georgia once. It was my first Scorpion. Scorpions have been my favorite arachnid since then. I would love to have a communal setup but, even just one would make me happy. I have two Asian forest scorpions I have been trying to breed but that's the only scorpions I have.


----------

